# francisco lachowski is all about his eye halo. without that he is a good lookin guy



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 2, 2019)

and without his height, i doubt he'd be a famous male model.

but wathever, that's part of what he is
i have never seen people with that kind of eyes


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 2, 2019)

Without Francisco's biggest halo, he wouldn't be a model? Shocking.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 2, 2019)

what does cause that eyes ?? they're different, he doesnt even seem to havebig fuckin bones to cause a super hunter eyes


----------



## her (Sep 2, 2019)

Godly eye area.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 2, 2019)

his eyes look like a fuckin asian


----------



## UglyMan (Sep 2, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> his eyes look like a fuckin asian


Cope


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 2, 2019)

UglyMan said:


> Cope


of course it does, and it is good
like those russian asians i don know


----------



## her (Sep 2, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> his eyes look like a fuckin asian


Yeah, they look kinda asian. And even he looks asian in some pictures. Some people on lookism believe that he might be 1/4 or 1/8 asian, but I don’t think so.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 2, 2019)

her said:


> Yeah, they look kinda asian. And even he looks asian in some pictures. Some people on lookism believe that he might be 1/4 or 1/8 asian, but I don’t think so.


i think polish people has some asian blood
slavs in general have


----------



## FMLplus (Sep 2, 2019)

deep set eyes, high eyebrows with decent fat deposits i would guess make his eyes goodlooking.
and then ofc perfectly spaced, good pfl etc.


----------



## needsolution (Dec 21, 2019)

JFL at this utter cope and OP do u really need to stop videos in worst moments in montion (do it with anyone and trust me they will look 10 times worse while he still looks way above average Joe). No one has more pics or gifs in internet than him.
Also his eye area is "normally insane", what i mean by that is brown eyes, high set eyebrows, normal IPD, average PFL, not full hooding (it gives impression because good dark lashes). Just try to mog him in motion, u will fail.

Also very first time im proud of my country lol he is actually 50% polish. He got his grandfathers name (Franciszek Lachowski)


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dont worry OP I know what you are saying

Chico is carried more by his eye area, hair, and clear skin than strong facial bones

HOWEVER

this is exactly why he simply will not age as good as Brad Pitt ( Troy ) and Johnny Depp ( Blow ) in their 40s 

He will age just like Leonardo Di caprio, he fell off in looks quickly due to weak(er) bones, but Leo is carried by Titantic status and wealth


----------

